# Guerilla guitars......



## tbar (Nov 6, 2010)

Guerilla Guitars


any one had a chance to check out one of their 8 string models?

How do they compair/stack up to ibanez rg 2228 and agile intrepid 828?

I own both the agile and an ibanez, i favour the ibby.


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm also curious if anyone has tried out an eight string. I've only seen one (seven string) in person and it was when Beneath the Massacre played here. It was pretty sweet, though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 6, 2010)

You know, with all the talk about these guitars I'm really surprised there's yet to be a single NGD with a Guerilla. Let alone people who aren't dealers posting about playing them.


----------



## AVH (Nov 6, 2010)

I've tried a handful of these at the past two MIAC trade shows in Toronto, and had a nice chat with the luthier, and offering suggestions....the finishes are very cool, very well done in thickly-applied high gloss poly/acrylic, and they use good hardware. The headstock shapes and EMG pickups used are subjective in taste, but my gripes with them had to do with the rather thick neck shape (particularly at the body join), the overall heavy weight (easily over 10lbs), and the 27" scale which I felt should be longer for an 8. 

I'm used to the thinner Ibanez necks as well, and if you like those the most, you may not dig these necks - quite rounded, and felt very similar to a Schecter. The fretwork felt excellent though. All these things are again, very subjective, but overall these were very well made guitars. I just wish they didn't feel like you were lifting an anvil.


----------



## Jarabowa (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, I noodled around with a couple at the last NAMM show, but didn't really get to talk to the guys much, since there was a Fishman demo going on about 8 feet away. These things are beasts. Like Dendroaspis said, the necks are a bit gigantic for my taste, as well as for my short stubby sausage fingers. Overall nicely made guitars though.


----------



## Guitar Asylum (Nov 6, 2010)

Dendroaspis said:


> I've tried a handful of these at the past two MIAC trade shows in Toronto, and had a nice chat with the luthier, and offering suggestions....the finishes are very cool, very well done in thickly-applied high gloss poly/acrylic, and they use good hardware. The headstock shapes and EMG pickups used are subjective in taste, but my gripes with them had to do with the rather thick neck shape (particularly at the body join), the overall heavy weight (easily over 10lbs), and the 27" scale which I felt should be longer for an 8.
> 
> I'm used to the thinner Ibanez necks as well, and if you like those the most, you may not dig these necks - quite rounded, and felt very similar to a Schecter. The fretwork felt excellent though. All these things are again, very subjective, but overall these were very well made guitars. I just wish they didn't feel like you were lifting an anvil.



We have an 8 in stock right now (along with a couple 7s and 6s) - I don't think I'd call the necks thick, but they're definitely thicker than an Ibanez. I think they're closer to a Jackson Soloist neck. The 8 is definitely thicker than an Ibanez 8, but I didn't find it uncomfortable, just different.

And like Dendro just said - they're very well built (again think USA Jackson quality) and Costa is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## velocity (Nov 6, 2010)

Dendroaspis said:


> I've tried a handful of these at the past two MIAC trade shows in Toronto, and had a nice chat with the luthier, and offering suggestions....the finishes are very cool, very well done in thickly-applied high gloss poly/acrylic, and they use good hardware. The headstock shapes and EMG pickups used are subjective in taste, but my gripes with them had to do with the rather thick neck shape (particularly at the body join), the overall heavy weight (easily over 10lbs), and the 27" scale which I felt should be longer for an 8.
> 
> I'm used to the thinner Ibanez necks as well, and if you like those the most, you may not dig these necks - quite rounded, and felt very similar to a Schecter. The fretwork felt excellent though. All these things are again, very subjective, but overall these were very well made guitars. I just wish they didn't feel like you were lifting an anvil.



+1 i saw them at the miac show this year as well. pretty much the same impressions as allen. the titanium floyds were cool too...


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 6, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You know, with all the talk about these guitars I'm really surprised there's yet to be a single NGD with a Guerilla. Let alone people who aren't dealers posting about playing them.



It seems that most people dislike at least one aspect of the aesthetically and, to be honest, they're priced a little high compared to the competition. There's nothing "wrong" with them, they look like great guitars (and I personally dig the aesthetics) I just think we've got people buying a lot of other things in that price range.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 6, 2010)

Still hate the blocky headstock. They're going for too much gimmick with the whole war theme also imo.


----------



## JaeSwift (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't mean to sound offensive, unconstructive or pessimistic, but I can't see them making an impact where they want it to. They're priced quite high with less customisation than for example a BRJ (who's name is very firmly out there right now) whilst they're looks cater to a lot more of a specific crowd.

In my opinion they don't really have a lot that sets them apart from the current market today, or atleast not enough to justify they're price tag. I'm sure they are very well built but meh...


----------



## E733 (Nov 7, 2010)

How much do these run in price?!?


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 7, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, they range between $1,200 and $3,000.

I have seen the M1 Alpha go for roughly $1,800 on one site, and $2,175 on another. That could be American versus Canadian dollar, though.
GUERILLA GUITARS M1 ALPHA FOR SALE AT GUITARASYLUM.COM 1-800-443-7859

Chris Bradley's custom Massacre 7 is $2,775.
GUERILLA GUITARS MASSACRE 7 FOR SALE AT GUITARASYLUM.COM 1-800-443-7859

The M8 Trench is also $2,775.
GUERILLA GUITARS M8 TRENCH FOR SALE AT GUITARASYLUM.COM 1-800-443-7859

I've seen one six string model for $1,200, but I don't remember which one it is. It's a pretty hefty price. Like some people said, you can get a custom for the same price (or cheaper).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 7, 2010)

I think people tend to be a little hard on Guerilla. They're offering a fairly unique product (as far as I know, no one does their shapes or finishes), for prices similar to other custom shops. I can understand they're not everyone's cup of tea, hell I even think they're pretty ugly.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Nov 7, 2010)

I like their look. I would love to see one of these in person.

Also, their web site is an exact copy of ESP's


----------



## aslsmm (Nov 7, 2010)

my guerilla NGD will bed posted in jan.
specs:
27" scale
k-7 neck prophile (they will make the neck prophile what ever you want)
fixed tom bridge
coiltab pup selection w/ 1 vol knob (that will give it a really clean look)
black out 7 pups
warhawk body with the massacre finish being yellow fad to black instead of red fade to black.
basswood baody (my personal favorite guitar wood.
sperzel locking tunners. 
kick ass giuitar case.

im dropped 2700 on this and it would have been less accept for i wanted them to expeirement with finish options so i paid them extra to do it. with out the custom finish it would have been 2500>. i dont feel ripped off at all by the price. an lacs would have been way more so would a kxk. plus with them being willing to do the k-7 neck prophile extended to a 27" scale id say it is really well priced. granted i havn't played it yet but there seems to be alot of "pish posh" comments on here and no one on here accept for zimbloth and guitarasylum even have one. IMO im pleased with the experience so far. look forward to posting a vid on it when it arrives.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 7, 2010)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Also, their web site is an exact copy of ESP's




How so?


----------



## metalvince333 (Nov 7, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> If I'm not mistaken, they range between $1,200 and $3,000.
> 
> I have seen the M1 Alpha go for roughly $1,800 on one site, and $2,175 on another. That could be American versus Canadian dollar, though.
> GUERILLA GUITARS M1 ALPHA FOR SALE AT GUITARASYLUM.COM 1-800-443-7859
> ...


 ok its not custom but it still is handmade, its just like buying those brj from a run..and their guitars are all unique since they cant do those finish other than by hand. 

I really dont know why you guys are being hard on Guerilla, sure they cost more than esp's and Ibanez's but those are handmade and awesome! I tried a model a while ago and liked it but no more than that..but the latest models I tried were awesome and would love to get one sometime as a live axe.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 7, 2010)

The pricing these days is more reasonable than it used to be. They used to have licensed Floyds and be like $3k or more 

That being said, these are Canadian, and shit is just more expensive in Canada. I would still never buy one, they look retarded, and I personally would rather buy a BRJ, or KxK


----------



## sound-byte (Nov 7, 2010)

I find it a bit interesting that they don't offer any 27" sevens.


----------



## aslsmm (Nov 7, 2010)

they do offer 27" scale 7's you just have to special order it, the special orders cost about the same as the regular modles.


----------



## Eric Christian (Nov 7, 2010)

Personally, I find their guitar finishes really interesting and unusual and they appeal to me. On the other hand the finishes look very experimental in a sense that they kind of remind me of stuff little old ladies do to flower pots etc. with the speciality Krylon spray paints from Michael's Arts & Crafts. I'm an auto body tech by trade so I'm familiar with how they achieve these finishes but I still think they are pretty cool. I also like the overall shape of the body & the headstock. It appears as though they use top notch hardware as well. 

If you were to compare and contrast their M8 Trench versus a Agile Interceptor Pro 828 you will see the components look similar; Kahler & EMG's. However, what bothers me is not being able to play either to compare the necks. Heck, maybe they both suck but you'd never know it until you got your hands on it. Nick from The Axe Palace speaks very highly of Guerilla and says the necks are awesome so if and when I decide to order one it will be based soley on his word I guess because nobody in my area even has one I could try out first.

The Agile 828 is $1000 shipped versus the Guerilla M8 $2800 shipped. Basically what you're paying for is Korean labor versus Canadian labor from what I can tell. I'll never understand how you can pay someone in Korea so little plus then import it all the way around the world and its still close to a third of the price of the Canadian made guitar.


----------



## aslsmm (Nov 7, 2010)

^ good point, ive never used an agile but i hear they are a smoking deal for the price, but i wonder how the set up and rett work would compare? i mean every one raves about mij ibbys and seems to steer clear of mik ibby's. same with the fender squtre vs the american made strats. i would think that with all he options you can get with these guys they seem like a pretty good deal. i chose basswood but mahagony was only a 100 bones more, and i personally (note i said persnally not factually) can't tell a diff between basswood and any other wood on guitars. the tone seems to be all in the pups and amp setting in my expeirience. 

when i talked with nick it seemed as though the standard models were more to get attention than anything else. i'll do a brief run down of their options that i was aware of.
trem- OFR, Kahler, ToM, Hipshot.
tunners- sprezel, grover, gotoh.
pups, emg 707, 81-7 any another one but i dont remember, SD blackout 7'
body style- m, warhawk, shiv, turret, the can do 6,7,8's all in these styles.
finishes- realistically anything you want, thye can even change colors of the finishes the already have like they are doing with mine.
neck propile- just request neck profile you like and they will do it. like i said mine wont be thick at all cause they are doing he k-7 dimentions on mine.
wiring- any config you can imagine.
set up- they will tune it and set it up any way you request. 

like i said i believe their floor modles are just ploys to get yo interested, the seem more interested in custom builds. seriously if you ay doubs about it call nick, he can give you the run down on them. they seem bad t the bone. the price is really not that great nor is it terrible.


----------



## metalvince333 (Nov 7, 2010)

Eric Christian said:


> Personally, I find their guitar finishes really interesting and unusual and they appeal to me. On the other hand the finishes look very experimental in a sense that they kind of remind me of stuff little old ladies do to flower pots etc. with the speciality Krylon spray paints from Michael's Arts & Crafts. I'm an auto body tech by trade so I'm familiar with how they achieve these finishes but I still think they are pretty cool. I also like the overall shape of the body & the headstock. It appears as though they use top notch hardware as well.
> 
> If you were to compare and contrast their M8 Trench versus a Agile Interceptor Pro 828 you will see the components look similar; Kahler & EMG's. However, what bothers me is not being able to play either to compare the necks. Heck, maybe they both suck but you'd never know it until you got your hands on it. Nick from The Axe Palace speaks very highly of Guerilla and says the necks are awesome so if and when I decide to order one it will be based soley on his word I guess because nobody in my area even has one I could try out first.
> 
> The Agile 828 is $1000 shipped versus the Guerilla M8 $2800 shipped. Basically what you're paying for is Korean labor versus Canadian labor from what I can tell. I'll never understand how you can pay someone in Korea so little plus then import it all the way around the world and its still close to a third of the price of the Canadian made guitar.


 well its not really korean labor vs canadian labor since Guerilla is a really small operation and that most guitars are built by Kosta who is a luthier and not just some dude that learned to saw a neck blank and put it in a cnc machine. 

im not at war by any means by the way  its just that as much as I hear good things about Agiles, its comparing a handmade guitar to a korean production guitar..


----------



## Eric Christian (Nov 8, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> well its not really korean labor vs canadian labor since Guerilla is a really small operation and that most guitars are built by Kosta who is a luthier and not just some dude that learned to saw a neck blank and put it in a cnc machine.
> 
> im not at war by any means by the way  its just that as much as I hear good things about Agiles, its comparing a handmade guitar to a korean production guitar..


 
Oh, for sure. I would agree. But, from the video I saw on YouTube hes using just as much automation as the factory in Korea I bet. I seem to recall a CNC machine. Needless to say, some parts of the process are done by hand regardless of what guitar shop or factory it is. I think what it really boils down to is the price of his labor and the fact that his quality control is probably much higher than something that is mass produced. 

I think no matter what both Guerilla and Agile are both buying the same hardware & similiar wood. Agile doesn't seem to be huge by any means but I imagine they probably buy hardware by the pallet and get a bit of a break. Still, take for instance the Agile 828. The Kahler is probably 300 cost, the tuners another 150, the pickups another 200 or more and the electronics another 100. Then the wood, frets and refinish supplys are another 200. Thats nearly 1000 bucks give or take just in materials so Guerillas price makes more sense actually. I have no idea how Agile can make a similar guitar for so cheap.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 8, 2010)

They look interesting, but that headstock =


----------



## AVH (Nov 8, 2010)

aslsmm said:


> my guerilla NGD will bed posted in jan.
> 
> an lacs would have been way more
> 
> granted i havn't played it yet but there seems to be alot of "pish posh" comments on here and no one on here accept for zimbloth and guitarasylum even have one.



That's great, we'll be looking forward to your NGD 

LACS are not available to the public at all, for any price. They're made only for endorsed artists, and usually for free at that(!). I've played a bunch, and it's too bad they aren't - Tak, Mike and guys there make some astonishingly good guitars.

No, I don't own one, but as I said earlier, I sat for about an hour at their booth and played about 10 different guitars - both 7 & 8's - and offered my honest opinion to the builder based on being a fellow tech with 25yrs experience and lots of 8 string experience. He was a nice guy who seemed to genuinely listen to my input and consider what I had to say. As you said, he did mention about being flexible with the neck profiles, as almost all the ones I tried there were rather chunky. I also suggested that, as cool as the finishes looked, he could knock down some of the weight with a thinner finish (like less clear coat), and have the added bonus of giving it a bit more natural resonance to boot. 




metalvince333 said:


> well its not really korean labor vs canadian labor since Guerilla is a really small operation and that most guitars are built by Kosta who is a luthier and not just some dude that learned to saw a neck blank and put it in a cnc machine.
> .



Ah yes, that was his name...and yes, he certainly did know what he was talking about. There's no doubt he's a talented luthier, I could see it in his work. And in many repects, lets not carve on the use of CNC machines (no pun intended), almost every luthier I've talked to in the past 10 years either already uses at least one in some function, or eventually wants to - they're just a great time and precision saving tool that makes no sense not to adopt for some redundant tasks, if you can get outfitted with one. 



Eric Christian said:


> I have no idea how Agile can make a similar guitar for so cheap.



Make no mistake, everything is about volume, both in and out. Agile will pay astronomically less for parts from the suppliers because they're buying shitloads of it at wholesale prices, and they're guaranteed selling WAY more guitars than Guerilla will, which in turn also gets super-cheap repeat shipping and brokerage fees, etc. 

Ask any huge company. Volume = cheap, and cheap = volume, which = $$$


----------



## aslsmm (Nov 8, 2010)

i wasn't sure if you could buy an lacs or not, thanks for the correction.


----------



## Lon (Nov 8, 2010)

i'd so like to play the massacre7, if this guitar has a ibby thin neck it would be so the perfect fit for me


----------



## Guitar Asylum (Nov 9, 2010)

Lon said:


> i'd so like to play the massacre7, if this guitar has a ibby thin neck it would be so the perfect fit for me


Hey, the necks on the Massacre 7 are not Ibby thin, but they're very comfortable. The necks on the 6 strings (to me) split the difference between Ibanez and Jackson USA.

The comparisons between the Guerilla and ESP sites are a little nonsensical... what does website development have to do with building guitars? FWIW, Kosta told me there will be a new site up with new pics, and a full list of options very soon.

I hate to keep comparing them to Jackson, but the quality and pricing is right there with the USA Select line and Kosta is offering a ton of options.


----------



## Rashputin (Nov 9, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Still hate the blocky headstock. They're going for too much gimmick with the whole war theme also imo.



, but if they are well made, play well and sound good, I wish them all the best. I have yet to see one in person.


----------



## Rick (Nov 9, 2010)

Dendroaspis said:


> No, I don't own one, but as I said earlier, I sat for about an hour at their booth and played about 10 different guitars - both 7 & 8's - and offered my honest opinion to the builder based on being a fellow tech with 25yrs experience and lots of 8 string experience. He was a nice guy who seemed to genuinely listen to my input and consider what I had to say. As you said, he did mention about being flexible with the neck profiles, as almost all the ones I tried there were rather chunky. I also suggested that, as cool as the finishes looked, he could knock down some of the weight with a thinner finish (like less clear coat), and have the added bonus of giving it a bit more natural resonance to boot.



If anyone can help Guerilla out, it's Allen.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 9, 2010)

sound-byte said:


> I find it a bit interesting that they don't offer any 27" sevens.



Yes they do, I've had several 27" Guerilla 7-strings built and have one in stock right now. They have more options than what you think. I've already had several guys put in custom shop orders with me. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> You know, with all the talk about these guitars I'm really surprised there's yet to be a single NGD with a Guerilla. Let alone people who aren't dealers posting about playing them.



I've only gotten three of them in so far (4 more coming in a week or two), but one guy who bought one from me posted an in-depth review on his website as well as on another forum. Everyone who has come in and played one at my shop has loved them. They're a relatively new company, but you'll be seeing/hearing a lot more from them in the coming months. They're great guitars at a reasonable price with ultra-fast build times, so it's just a matter of time before you see more NGDs. You'll definitely start seeing more when some of my customer's customs come in 



Lern2swim said:


> It seems that most people dislike at least one aspect of the aesthetically and, to be honest, they're priced a little high compared to the competition. There's nothing "wrong" with them, they look like great guitars (and I personally dig the aesthetics) I just think we've got people buying a lot of other things in that price range.



I fail to see how they're 'priced high compared to the competition'. Their competition is not mass-produced Indonesian stuff, they're high-end guitars crafted by a luthier in Canada. You can get a 7-string Guerilla for a couple hundred less than an Ibanez Universe. $1799-2799 is a very reasonable price range for a custom shop guitar of Guerilla's caliber. 

Also, the fact their build times are 8-10 *weeks *instead of 8-10 months is an important thing to keep in mind as well.

As for the aesthetics, unless you build Ibanez clones you can NEVER please everyone. There will always be complaints and nitpicks. Often people who get to play one of these in person quickly stop caring about the headstock or remark at how much better they look in person. Kosta builds things he wants to build, its impossible to try and please everyone. He doesn't want to be the 550th small builder in a row to build Ibanez clones. Plenty of poeple dig what they do, and honestly I don't think he WANTS Guerilla to be a huge big time brand. He can only build so many guitars a month you know?



Dendroaspis said:


> No, I don't own one, but as I said earlier, I sat for about an hour at their booth and played about 10 different guitars - both 7 & 8's - and offered my honest opinion to the builder based on being a fellow tech with 25yrs experience and lots of 8 string experience. He was a nice guy who seemed to genuinely listen to my input and consider what I had to say. As you said, he did mention about being flexible with the neck profiles, as almost all the ones I tried there were rather chunky.



None of the Guerillas I've received had thick necks, certainly nothing like a Schecter. They're much more along the lines of a Jackson, ESP or BRJ. I've custom ordered a few models with even thinner necks as well, but the stock neck profiles are REALLY nice.

And yeah he's a really nice guy who has demonstrated an openess to my suggestions as well. I'm 100% confident his stuff will only continue to get better and better.


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 9, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> I fail to see how they're 'priced high compared to the competition'. Their competition is not mass-produced Indonesian stuff, they're high-end guitars crafted by a luthier in Canada. You can get a 7-string Guerilla for a couple hundred less than an Ibanez Universe. $1799-2799 is a very reasonable price range for a custom shop guitar of Guerilla's caliber.
> 
> Also, the fact their build times are 8-10 *weeks *instead of 8-10 months is an important thing to keep in mind as well.



Let me clarify my statement. Max was specifically talking about seeing ngds on this board. Most people on here are constantly drooling over the same brands (Daemoness, BD, Oni, Kxk, etc.). Every time Guerrilla has been brought up the conversation has turned to the aesthetics. If the price happened to be lower (by high, in this instance, I meant in the same price range), I'm sure we would have still seen some ngds by now (a la Strictly 7) because it's obvious from the videos that these guys have posted that these are some quality instruments. I wasn't saying I agreed with the reasoning, I was simply pointing out why I don't think we've seen any (here specifically)

As I said in my original post, I personally like them and would definitely put them on my list of options were I ever looking for a custom guitar.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 9, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> Let me clarify my statement. Max was specifically talking about seeing ngds on this board. Most people on here are constantly drooling over the same brands (Daemoness, BD, Oni, Kxk, etc.). Every time Guerrilla has been brought up the conversation has turned to the aesthetics. If the price happened to be lower (by high, in this instance, I meant in the same price range), I'm sure we would have still seen some ngds by now (a la Strictly 7) because it's obvious from the videos that these guys have posted that these are some quality instruments. I wasn't saying I agreed with the reasoning, I was simply pointing out why I don't think we've seen any (here specifically)
> 
> As I said in my original post, I personally like them and would definitely put them on my list of options were I ever looking for a custom guitar.



That's cool man. And yeah, there will be plenty of NGDs to come. Guerilla just launched in the US _very _recently. KxK, Oni, BRJ, etc have been around for a long time. Also, most people here tend to drool over RG clones (which is fine, who doesn't love that shape?) and tend to shrug off anything that's a little more extreme. There are a lot of Guerilla fans out there and it will only spread when people get a chance to hold one in their hands and try one. There's also going to be a major advertising campaign going live soon and they're going to have a big presence at NAMM. 

With all that, more respected artists joining the roster,and more word of mouth spreading from people who have seen/played them, they will do just fine. They have a great builder, working with a great distributor, along with commited dealers - it'll all work out. It doesn't matter if on November 9th, 2010 they don't have a lot of 'NGDs' yet, ya know?  

Will some people never care for their designs? Of course, but there's a niche out there for just about anything that's quality. It just takes time for the awareness and reputation to spread. Guerilla just needs to focus on contuing to make great guitars with fast build times and the rest will work itself out


----------



## Menigguh (Nov 9, 2010)

I had a chance to meet The GG guys and play the original massacre 7 (before they sent it out hehe)












as well as their 8 string models.
I found the M8 trench to be a complete pleasure to play. (Better than the RG2228 and DEFINITELY better than my Agile intrepid pro 828)







http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l269/deardreamer/GUERILLA GUITARS/IMG_0329.jpg




The Finishes truly are one of a kind!!!


----------



## aslsmm (Nov 9, 2010)

dude it would kick so much ass if they made a donkey kong nintendo edition guitar.


----------



## thatguy5557123 (Nov 10, 2010)

> I've only gotten three of them in so far (4 more coming in a week or two), but one guy who bought one from me posted an in-depth review on his website as well as on another forum. Everyone who has come in and played one at my shop has loved them. They're a relatively new company, but you'll be seeing/hearing a lot more from them in the coming months. They're great guitars at a reasonable price with ultra-fast build times, so it's just a matter of time before you see more NGDs. You'll definitely start seeing more when some of my customer's customs come in





Looks like ima have to come to the shop sooner then i thought to check these things out too


----------



## Koshchei (Nov 10, 2010)

I find them really ugly, but I'm glad to hear that they play well. 

I also find the Guerilla/Revolutionary theme to be a bit idiotic. There's nothing revolutionary about perpetuating the system, unless they're using the terminology ironically, in which case the joke is on the buyer.


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 10, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> I find them really ugly, but I'm glad to hear that they play well.
> 
> I also find the Guerilla/Revolutionary theme to be a bit idiotic. There's nothing revolutionary about perpetuating the system, unless they're using it ironically, in which case the joke is on the buyer.



Or... they could just be using it because it's a cool theme.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 10, 2010)

thatguy5557123 said:


> Looks like ima have to come to the shop sooner then i thought to check these things out too



Cool. I'll definitely make a post about it on my Facebook page when the next batch comes in. You're welcome to come by anytime


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 11, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> Nice troll  Your avatar gives you away though.


----------



## Koshchei (Nov 11, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


>



Ok, you're worrying me now.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 11, 2010)

*Koshchei and Lern2swim let's knock it off, k? Let's focus on the (ugly) guitars and not get into arguments with each other *


----------



## Lon (Nov 11, 2010)

Menigguh said:


> I had a chance to meet The GG guys and play the original massacre 7 (before they sent it out hehe)


OH MY GOD SO WANT!


----------



## Koshchei (Nov 11, 2010)

technomancer said:


> *Koshchei and Lern2swim let's knock it off, k? Let's focus on the (ugly) guitars and not get into arguments with each other *



Yes mom.

It is good to see that they're using better hardware than before too. Can't say I'd be caught dead with one though.


----------



## UntilTheBones (Nov 23, 2010)

...Here's a pic from today:






SEVEN-STRINGS OF THERAPY.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 23, 2010)

UntilTheBones said:


> ...Here's a pic from today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome


----------



## TheWreck (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't usually like solid color finishes but............that rusted tank M8 is beautiful!!


----------



## noob_pwn (Nov 23, 2010)

Nick Yoffe stocks them at the axe palace, if he has picked them up for his store then there's no doubt they're quality guitars, he wouldn't sell them if they weren't kick ass.


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Nov 23, 2010)

im really gassing for the m7-root, but from what i see the price is killing it for me, especially seeing as how i dont have a means of trying one out and havent seen enough reviews. maybe one day.........


----------



## severussnape (Nov 23, 2010)

I was on their site the other day. This stuff looks sick. Especially the Massacre 7. 

I'm going to be a dissenting voice here and say that I really dig the head stock design of these guitars, specifically because of the beefiness of it. The look just grabs my eye in a way that ibanez, Jackson, and ESP inline designs don't. And I own an rg7321, so I'm not just hating on the smaller headstock, I just like the beefier look more.

The price is a turn off for me though. I'm persistently broke all the time, so a 3k dollar guitar isn't happening any time soon.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 24, 2010)

severussnape said:


> I was on their site the other day. This stuff looks sick. Especially the Massacre 7.
> 
> I'm going to be a dissenting voice here and say that I really dig the head stock design of these guitars, specifically because of the beefiness of it. The look just grabs my eye in a way that ibanez, Jackson, and ESP inline designs don't. And I own an rg7321, so I'm not just hating on the smaller headstock, I just like the beefier look more.
> 
> The price is a turn off for me though. I'm persistently broke all the time, so a 3k dollar guitar isn't happening any time soon.



Well not that it matters if you're broke anyways, but there's no Guerilla thats $3k. Most range between $1800-2500.


----------



## aslsmm (Nov 24, 2010)

nick you ahve said that so many times. i wonder when people will get it.


----------



## severussnape (Nov 24, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Well not that it matters if you're broke anyways, but there's no Guerilla thats $3k. Most range between $1800-2500.



A mahogany tr-7 with ofr is 2800, and I imagine if I had bkp's thrown in that it could get well into 3k territory. Granted that isn't a stock guitar, stock it would be significantly cheaper.

Looking at these guitars is making me really gassy.


----------



## aslsmm (Nov 25, 2010)

i bon't think you can get bkp
s in it. it would have to be an after mod. but im not an expert. also i'd bet that is an 8 string model your looking at, if thats the case then even if it was 3k it would still be a rather good deal for a custom 8 string.


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 25, 2010)

aslsmm said:


> i bon't think you can get bkp
> s in it. it would have to be an after mod. but im not an expert. also i'd bet that is an 8 string model your looking at, if thats the case then even if it was 3k it would still be a rather good deal for a custom 8 string.



"tr-7"? My guess is it's a 7 string. It's still not a bad price for a custom; he didn't say it was, just that it's more than he has to spend.


----------



## aslsmm (Nov 25, 2010)

my bad. i missed the tr-7.


----------



## severussnape (Nov 25, 2010)

aslsmm said:


> i bon't think you can get bkp
> s in it. it would have to be an after mod. but im not an expert. also i'd bet that is an 8 string model your looking at, if thats the case then even if it was 3k it would still be a rather good deal for a custom 8 string.




I only listed features offered on the Axe Palace's Guerilla page. Including BKP's.

The price, for a custom 7 string, is indisputably good, but, as L2S noted from one of my earlier posts, its just too much for me personally due to my financial situation.

That said, if I could afford it, and it were a practical instrument for my current playing situation, I'd be all over that guitar.


----------



## aslsmm (Nov 25, 2010)

yeah i need to quit smoking what im smoking cause i seriously misposted. sorry guys. severussnape if it makes you feel better, im getting a guerilla guitar.


----------



## severussnape (Nov 25, 2010)

aslsmm said:


> yeah i need to quit smoking what im smoking cause i seriously misposted. sorry guys. severussnape if it makes you feel better, im getting a guerilla guitar.




At least one of us is. 

Perhaps one of these days ill stop buying my weight in fast food on a daily basis, and be able to afford one of these.

Until then I can only practice my ass off to make it a good investment to spend a years worth of car notes on a guitar.


----------



## Netles (Nov 25, 2010)

I have an RGA8, and my friend has a Guerilla 8 I could ask him to do a review 

in the mean time.. take a look at our band, if you'd like Myspace

Im sure he'll do it


----------



## severussnape (Nov 26, 2010)

Anyone have pics of the heels on any of these? If their neck-thru, for the price id hope the heels are carved way back.

Also, of the necks? Profile shots, as well as straight on shots of the backs of the necks?

I tried viewing the gallery on the guerilla page, but its either down, or my phone can't view it (I only have internet through my phone).



-Drew


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 26, 2010)

severussnape said:


> I only listed features offered on the Axe Palace's Guerilla page. Including BKP's.
> 
> The price, for a custom 7 string, is indisputably good, but, as L2S noted from one of my earlier posts, its just too much for me personally due to my financial situation.
> 
> That said, if I could afford it, and it were a practical instrument for my current playing situation, I'd be all over that guitar.



Yeah the Turret series are a bit more and when you all the options, it can get in the upper 2's. My only point was that 'most' of their guitars range from high teens to mid 2's. 



severussnape said:


> Anyone have pics of the heels on any of these? If their neck-thru, for the price id hope the heels are carved way back.
> 
> Also, of the necks? Profile shots, as well as straight on shots of the backs of the necks?
> 
> ...



Check out my website. Also, the new Guerilla website just launched and you can see pics of the back. The heel is fantastic, very comfortable and no resistance to the upper frets.


----------



## severussnape (Nov 26, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah the Turret series are a bit more and when you all the options, it can get in the upper 2's. My only point was that 'most' of their guitars range from high teens to mid 2's.



Yes, I get your point. I apologize if my earlier reply came out standoff-ish.

The price, for what you get is definitely reasonable. I think I'm going to start saving up for one of these. The tr-7 just looks so damn sexy.





> Check out my website. Also, the new Guerilla website just launched and you can see pics of the back. The heel is fantastic, very comfortable and no resistance to the upper frets.



Oy. I just saw their new page, and the factory vid of them producing an M8 and a Shiv, got a good look at the m8 heel. That looked pretty damn smooth.


----------



## zappatton2 (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is a photo of the heel of mine for reference:


----------



## Tesla (Mar 17, 2014)

Giving this a Necrobump instead of making a new thread.

Christian Olde Wolbers has announced he is their new Artist Relations Rep.

Posted a couple of shots on his instragram too.

Instagram


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 17, 2014)

"Anointing the singing of some amazing guitarists soon"???

This is going to go well.


----------



## Eric Christian (Mar 18, 2014)

Recently I did notice that zimbloth stopped carrying Guerilla guitars...


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 18, 2014)

Eric Christian said:


> Recently I did notice that zimbloth stopped carrying Guerilla guitars...



I stopped selling Guerilla guitars several years ago. Long story, not interested in making it public as that can never end well


----------



## downburst82 (Mar 18, 2014)

^^nothing to do with build quality though right?


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 19, 2014)

downburst82 said:


> ^^nothing to do with build quality though right?



I really am not comfortable commenting about Guerrilla on here. It can't end well and I don't need any drama. I only acknowledged that we are not dealing with them anymore since I was directly asked.


----------



## facepalm66 (Mar 19, 2014)

I kinda like them wacky body shapes. The 4+3 headstock is quite normal.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 19, 2014)

Considering a dealer and friend of mine is still waiting for the money he's owed for the guitars he wasn't delivered and this has been going on for a good while, then they might wish to clean past mistakes if the point is to start anew...


----------

